# any way to grow my appaloosas mane?



## xXscottytheappyXx (Jun 13, 2014)

hi!
i have a 11 year old appaloosa and his mane is about 5-7 inches and i wanted to grow it out, i have been giving him Biotin for his bad feet, it seems to be having a small effect but are there any ways to make it grow more? he has a great tail for an appaloosa though, i have him in a neck rug most of winter. And when he rolls he doesn't like to put his face or neck in the mud! the little prince! haha any tips? :?
- in the photos his mane is a bit longer but the tips kinda fade into a translucent grey colour :lol:


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

You could try MTG but that usually only helps new growth. Appys don't get much for manes or tails. You're lucky to have one with a good tail. 

I've heard that they are breeding Appys and QHs for better manes and tails. But that doesn't do much for what you've got already.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kaitlynbowles (Sep 30, 2013)

You probably won't get much more than that. My appaloosa has a little more mane, and a little less tail than yours. I have bought MTG, and haven't tried it yet, but I doubt it will change a mane and tail that are short because of genetics. Look at it this way: less maintenance! 

Here's Tonka's mane:



And here's her tail:


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

We have a Paint gelding with a mane just like your guy's.
You can buy all sorts of products with the hope it will grow more. Save your money! Look at it this way...there is enough to adorn the neck and not so much to get all snarled up.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

What grew my TB geldings mane the most was actually just shampooing, conditioning, and braiding it constantly...his was longer but so thin that the length didn't matter. I spent an entire summer working on it and now its thick and pretty! but I have to work to maintain it. Lots of conditioner and no brushing if it isn't conditioned. xp Its a real pain.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I love Tonka's coloring!

Agree with the others. Not all that get lucky with the tails get lucky with the manes.

I will say to stay away from a neck piece unless he needs it, it will rub and not help.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It looks long enough to braid so you could try that though if it's thin skip it, if the braids are too tight it'll get annoying.


----------



## xXscottytheappyXx (Jun 13, 2014)

thanks! funny, Tonka and Scotty have the mane on the same side


----------



## Hally1997 (Jul 26, 2014)

MTG works pretty well. But being an Appaloosa, it will always be pretty short. Although if they could grow a full, thick mane and tail, it would be gorgeous.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Your appy will never grow a thick shoulder length mane. The horses genetics are not changeable. What you can do to help him maintain what he has or help him make the best of it is to keep up the biotin supplements, do not brush the mane/tail unless it has A LOT of detangler in it, put his tail in a tale bag and use MTG to optimize and accelerate growth. Just be aware that mtg isn't going to take your horses hair from Appaloosa to gypsy vanner horse. 

All and all I'd say you horse really lucked out on the hair gene! I've seen WAYYYYYYY WORSE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kaitlynbowles (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks Yogiwick!

xXscottytheappyXx: your guy is the closest pattern I have found similar to Tonka's. Loved seeing pictures of him. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Patches101 (Jul 26, 2014)

There is a vitamin you can give your horse that will grow it's mane! My friend was telling me about it! I don't know the name of it but you can look it up. I have the same problem with my mare!! All tail and no mane!
Hope it helps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hehe the gelding I'm looking at is a curly and completely loses his mane and tail in the summer. Just a little nub of a tail and an Afro for a mane. It's not important to me, but consider yourself on the lucky side of things ;p


----------



## xXscottytheappyXx (Jun 13, 2014)

thanks! yeah he has a pretty lucky mane and tail, and i am getting some MTG soon to fix up some of his scars that he gave himself kicking out the float and i will probably put it in the mane too 
View attachment 489850








:shock:


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

my girls mane is short. I just trim it up so it doesn't look scraggly and she looks like a well groomed show horse:lol:


----------

